# Stoppuhr mit Excel



## buffalo (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier und habe natürlich gleich eine Frage.

Zuerst, ich kenne mich mit Programmieren überhaupt nicht aus und würde trotzdem gerne etwas "zusammenbringen".

Ich hätte gerne für unseren Radclub eine Zeitnehmung, die folgendermaßen abläuft:

20 Teilnehmer, 7 Runden.

D.h., ich habe einen Startbutton für die Stoppuhr und 20 weitere Buttons, für jeden Teilnehmer einen. Die laufende Zeit soll angezeigt werden. Bei jedem Klick auf den mit der dazugehörigen Zahl versehenen Button soll die Zeit in eine Zelle geschrieben werden, beim nächsten Klick in die nächste Zelle usw. Abschließend die Stoppuhr natürlich wieder anhalten und zurücksetzen. Die weiteren Verknüpfungen der Rundenzeiten etc. kann ich selber machen, das ist dann kein Programmierproblem, sondern normales Excel-Arbeiten.
Traumhaft wäre natürlich, wenn ich zuerst die Anzahl der Teilnehmer und der Runden festlegen könnte, aber das ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Falls es geht, dass man die Erfassung auch mit PDA durchführen könnte, wäre es natürlich noch besser.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

LG
buffalo


----------



## zeja (16. Oktober 2006)

Und du hoffst nun ein fertiges Programm dafür präsentiert zu bekommen?

Möglich ist das ganze aber antworten tun alle hier freiwillig und ohne Bezahlung und ich weiss nicht ob jemand Lust hat dir mal eben ein kleines VBA Programm dafür zu erstellen.

(Dies nur zur Info, vielleicht mag sich ja trotzdem jemand dransetzen...)


----------



## buffalo (16. Oktober 2006)

Muss kein fertiges Programm sein. Ich habe eigentlich nur geschrieben, was ich vorhabe. Es würde mir schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich eine Stoppuhr zum Laufen bringe und dann die Zeit übernehmen kann. Irgendwie werde ich es dann schon schaffen, dies in verschiedene Zellen zu schreiben und weiterzurechnen. Bzw. falls jemand Tipps dazu hat, wie ich nicht allzu umständlich weiterarbeiten kann.

LG
buffalo


----------



## duckdonald (21. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du Google angeworfen hättest, dann hättest du vielleicht diesen Link gefunden:

http://www.excel-inside.de/vba/100_datum_zeit/100013.htm


Damit kannst du ja anfangen.


----------



## buffalo (21. Oktober 2006)

Google habe ich angeworfen, damit habe ich diese Seite gefunden. Leider sehe ich die Beispielbilder nicht, offensichtlich wurden sie entfernt. Der Autor meldet sich auch eine PM auch nicht.


----------

